

Should Available Internet Speeds Affect The Price of A Home? - besttechie
http://www.besttechie.com/2012/12/10/should-available-internet-speeds-affect-the-price-of-a-home/

======
cynwoody
This is an example of what's commonly known as a __no-brainer. __

